# The Two things that Cured Me.



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

Not fearing anxiety <--- *The big one*.

Not fearing anxiety meant basically no anxiety *for me*.

You should practise it if you have an anxiety disorder, because it does *take practise*.

i discovered that my *habit of fearing fear/anxiety *was exactly what i was doing the whole time to keep me in the DP/DR state, and to keep my anxiety on a constant level.

i now experience anxiety, say on a scale of 100 hmmm ... 3 .... probably even 2

also knowing and accepting that all these symptoms are simply anxiety.

SIMPLE ....aha easier said than done it does take practise and bollocks







x


----------



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

I agree with you . Until you let go of the anxiety fear this will be miserable ! It does take practice you have to train your brain so to speak .To not react with fear to just let it go keep going !!


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

Everyone's case is different, but how long did it take you from the time you realized this to the time it stopped being an issue?

I know you're right, and so do a lot of people have who recovered before you. I'm definitely way better now that I know what the root cause of my problems are and now that I'm not giving into the distractions and obsessions that anxiety produces as much.

DP is an inconvenience and it does affect my life somewhat, but it doesn't freak me out like it used to and I have finally had some small windows of time where I was DP free due to gaining a habit of realizing I'm not really in danger and "passing through the panic". When a stressful situation occurs (an argument with someone, for example), regardless of my attitude, my mind just becomes exhausted, though...

I try to get my rest and put a positive spin on the situation, not allowing myself to panic and cutting back on rumination, but I'm concerned that knowing and accepting may not always be enough to prevent setbacks.


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

GroupHug said:


> Everyone's case is different, but how long did it take you from the time you realized this to the time it stopped being an issue?


i realised what i was doing wrong for sure probably about 6 weeks ago and did something about it straight away. You can start this second.

now i experience next to nothing anxiety, you could beat anxiety this second but, habits are hard break after so long.

You basically have to provoke anxiety so you can practise riding that fear, which usually doesn't come because you have stopped fearing it.
This is where you have to let go of tension completely, in your shoulders, in your stomach, back of throat, all these places and really let the anxiety come to you when ever it feels like coming. also breath normally.

You have to face your adrenalin and all your fears head on. *with out pulling out at the last minute*,<-- this is the key.

MY thought process of anxiety and DP/DR.
i have an intruding thought...CAN NOT have anxiety.
i have left the house.... i CAN NOT have anxiety.
i feel like i am in a dream ....i CAN NOT have anxiety.
just about anything. basically saying to myself you CAN NOT have anxiety/fear.
mostly because i was afraid it would keep DP/DR going.

Then ureka
i discovered without fear of anxiety i have no anxiety and no anxiety disorder. NOTHING.

i also discovered that i am NOT AFRAID of DP/DR itself (probably because it is nothing new ha) ....it is the anxiety attached that was really scaring me.

This is all because people said "*you have to not fear* to cure yourself", and that in turn made me
FEAR .. FEARING.

and now i look back and i know that this is the source of nearly, if not all my problems, i even think this is what i did to give me DP/DR .

hmmmmmm aha

o well
onwards and upwards !!


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

Yasin/Mind said:


> What do you mean by practise what did you do? did u have alot of free time or wha?


a lot of free time......aha what do you mean?

it is in your head, you have your head where ever you go, through every minute....second of the day.

you can practise it when ever and where ever you like starting NOW.


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

same situation

http://www.anxietyzone.com/index.php?topic=25722.0

This explains what i am saying in a different sort of way and it will help you BIG TIME, trust me.

http://www.anxietycoach.com/claire-weekes.html


----------



## RichUK (Oct 6, 2011)

Great post


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

another very helpful page.....

http://www.anxietyno...nxiety_q_a.html

understanding all of this is basically the key to beating ANXIETY.	which is the father of DP/DR.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

DPD2 said:


> 'it does take practise and bollocks'
> 
> lol.


Second that Lol!

Actually, that could be the best single piece of advice you can get!


----------

